# Glenwood Springs area backcountry



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

hey mut
you wouldn't happen to be the same mut that moved back east from durango with your new family to go to law school? just curious.....
MM


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Of course its the same Mut. How many Muts are there out there. Who is MM. More importantly do you want to ski?


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

hell ya i want to ski...... right now the backcounty is about as scetchy as it has ever been. i think you will remember me, its monte i lived down in D town about the same time you were there and moved to snowmass with krista about the same time you guys took off.......
MM


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Of course I remebember you. Holly and I live with the two kiddies in Glenwood. We should hook up and play. The home number is 945-5358- give a call. I'm around in the evening.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

good to hear you guys made it back to the mountains, damb time flies. i'll give you a call when snowmaking season is over in a week or two and my life is back to normal hours... i know some good safe places to play more up this direction... talk to you soon. 922-0754


----------



## JKB (Oct 10, 2003)

Mut,

What up. I lived in G-wood (now I just raft guide there in the summers) and now I am down in Durango. I went back to visit my parents for Thanksgiving and Sunlight was not open yet but the skining was great we had 24 freshes on Saturday and my buddy did it on Sunday and said it had three new feet. GO check it out. I think it opens this coming weekend. So get up there fast. Williams peak is another great place to go. It's located up 4mile road, a turn just before you get to sunlight you can find it on a map easily. Any help on Good places to go skining around Durango. 

Kanpai,
Joe Bevins


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

joe,
I skiied sunlight on sunday and williams tommorow. the snow is good. Sunlight opens friday so that is over any williams seems to see lots of trafic.
As for good spots in Durango well I have a number of freinds who would kill me if i started posting spots online. But screw them they can hike a little farther if they want solitude. Go ski molas pass, it is alright to start with. Then go ski Deer creek. it is a little tricky to find the good turns but they are there, complete with a nice little 25 foot drop. 

Have fun.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Lou Dawsons guide to the backcountry*

Pick up a copy. You'll run into people all over. McClure Pass is great.
The 4-mile area is greatly facilitated if you have a sled.


----------



## Chillyh20 (Apr 27, 2004)

*yo mut*

I thought you'd never get out of DC. Hey man it's Kevin. Glad you made it back out west. Give me a call, I'm in Boulder 720.320.4749. My girlfriend was living in Carbondale for awhile and has a buch of friends you can contact.


----------

